# New Clipped Photos



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 28, 2010)

I finally decided to clip Phlash and I think he looks pretty darn good so I took pictures




! He needs a little more conditioning to get the fit tummy but letting him out to play helps that a lot!


----------



## Reble (Mar 28, 2010)

Cannot wait till we can clip here... still nights are cold...

Love those pintos...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 28, 2010)

Reble said:


> Cannot wait till we can clip here... still nights are cold...Love those pintos...



I am keeping a blanket on him most of the day and I double blanket at night! He was soo good with clipping though, I was impressed, its always nice to start with one that behaves! Next on my list is my pintaloosa colt!


----------



## ohmt (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful!!

Can't wait to see the your pintaloosa boy


----------



## twister (Mar 28, 2010)

What a handsome boy, love his markings





Yvonne


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 28, 2010)

I still love that boy and he looks awesome! That first photo in particular is very nice.





I can't wait to unwrap my two year old. I got Kody minimally head-and-necked last night but the weather's gone to heck again so Turbo will have to wait until it breaks so we don't get electrocuted.



I _think_ I know what is under there, but I'm not sure. The waiting is killing me!

Leia


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 28, 2010)

great clip job. when it warms up ,I will be clipping mine








I LOVE PINTOS





very nice pinto


----------



## Zora (Mar 29, 2010)

He's a nice boy! beautiful color too! Can't wait to clip my minis.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 29, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! How old is he?





I hope my girls look that good when they're trimmed!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 29, 2010)

I like him! He's definitely a looker!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys I am pretty happy with how he is maturing. He is a yearling this year.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Mar 30, 2010)

oh he's maturing nicely - not that he wasn't very nice last year





how tall is he... I can not wait til its warmer at night to clip his 'sister' - I'm just dieing to see what's under all of Dawn's fuzz...

Dawn is a tall girl too - I'm guessing in the 31 range now

great to see him and excited to see clipped photos of the pintolossa boy too!


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful!!.. You did wonderful job!..


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 30, 2010)

Tatonkas Dream said:


> oh he's maturing nicely - not that he wasn't very nice last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, I would guess he is close to 32" but need to measure him. there is a good chance he will show as a yearling in the over classes, still thinking he will stay under 34" tho. Make sure and post pics of ur girl when you clip her!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Apr 1, 2010)

I will do my best to post or email you and send pics of her - generally my pictures are all to large to post on LB board.

How tall is Phashy's dam?

Dawn I am hoping stays under 34... she seemed to grow like a weed in the fall and has stopped for mths - I realize she could go thru another spurt but am really hoping she stays under 34.

this is from fall but a cleaned up pic of her... shes so dainty and feminine

http://crossroadsminiatures.webs.com/apps/...hotoid=51491857


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 1, 2010)

Tatonkas Dream said:


> I will do my best to post or email you and send pics of her - generally my pictures are all to large to post on LB board.
> How tall is Phashy's dam?
> 
> Dawn I am hoping stays under 34... she seemed to grow like a weed in the fall and has stopped for mths - I realize she could go thru another spurt but am really hoping she stays under 34.
> ...


That will be awesome. His dam is right at 34" and both her and his sire have lots of taller horses in their ped. so Im not all that surprised at how big he is getting but he will make a fun performance horse when he is older. Your filly looks alot like Phlashy's sister Ellie in that pic! They have the same face. Cant wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is Magic!!! I clipped him yesterday and then of course it poured rain all night so when I let him go he had to roll in the mud LOL! I had a heck of a time getting pictures of him, he was racing around so fast and only held still for a few seconds at a time



!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 6, 2010)

WOW!! Your boys look GOOD!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 7, 2010)

cretahillsgal said:


> WOW!! Your boys look GOOD!



Thanks Julie, our first show is end of may and it cant get here fast enough!!!


----------



## ohmt (Apr 9, 2010)

Yay, there's Magic! He looks beautiful


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful


----------

